

Feeding bees corn syrup may leave them vulnerable to colony collapse - adventured
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/05/feeding-bees-corn-syrup-may-leave-them-vulnerable-to-colony-collapse/

======
adventured
Am I the only one that didn't know commercial bee keepers feed bees high
fructose corn syrup? That's outrageous to me.

